# liyu sc 631e help



## moses santos (Feb 9, 2011)

i recently bought a liyu cutter from ebay but i'm having trouble setting up, the programs don't recognise the cutter I've googled but not found much help.
I'm using window xp, with flexisign pro and coreldraw x5.

would appreciate if anyone could provide a tutorial.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

have you got up and running yet??


----------



## Auchi (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have the Liyu SC series too. I need step by step guide on how to get it to work with coredraw. Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## amtproductions (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I need help too bought Liyu SC631-e from UK Racer (ebay) with Flexstarter 8.6v2 with dongle. I am running Vista 32bit i just cant get it to communicate with the plotter. All I get is "write port error"
Any help would be much appricated

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Auchi (Feb 24, 2011)

follow the following link, it should sort you out

Rhino Tech Forum • View forum - Vinyl Cutter / Plotter Installation Support (Guides)


----------



## amtproductions (Nov 12, 2011)

Auchi said:


> follow the following link, it should sort you out
> 
> Rhino Tech Forum • View forum - Vinyl Cutter / Plotter Installation Support (Guides)


Hi Thank you very much got it sorted now! 
Thank you for the great support !


----------



## savanna27 (Jan 10, 2012)

everyone uk racer saved my life we gave me remote assistnece he took over my comouter my end adjusted the settings now its working 100% would reccomended him to anyone !


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

with tc/sc plotter cutters all the setting need to correct in device manager and in the software

tc baud rate-38400 for flexi. - 9600 sign-cut.
sc baud rate-9600 for flexi - 9600 sign-cut.

handshake make sure it says (hardware)

all the setting need to be correct,
and try keep the comm port to around 1-3.


----------



## cindicam (Jan 3, 2013)

I too have the SC 631E and I have never been more confused in my life. I went to link up above followed directions changed necessary things in device manager however i still cannot see my cutter anywhere. I cannot even find the file to execute it. HELP!!!


----------



## cindicam (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok after 3 days of pulling my hair out I finally called US Cutter customer support and a fine young man named Benjamin had my cutter set up and running in about 3 min. WOW what a great job customer support did. He answered all my questions about the software programs I brought and was so very helpful.
If anyone is having trouble with their US Cutter give them a call 425-902-1302. I am one happy cutting camper now!!!!


----------



## dalehooley (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Liyu SC361e too, I use Flexisign 8.0 however on my Windows 7 32-bit pc the software will not show up "Liyu" cutters, but shows up near enought every other manufacturer

Any drivers I can download because the one from UK-Cutter website does not work

Cheers


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

dalehooley said:


> I have a Liyu SC361e too, I use Flexisign 8.0 however on my Windows 7 32-bit pc the software will not show up "Liyu" cutters, but shows up near enought every other manufacturer
> 
> Any drivers I can download because the one from UK-Cutter website does not work
> 
> Cheers


I doubt you will get decent support from SIGNZWORLD *(Also traded as Woodpecker Techonology, Rhino Technology and Ukcutter )* in the future.

Biggest problem is they are the sole UK distributor for LIYU.

Main reason being is that I was kicked out back in May and currently taking legal action against them. The two owners speak very poor english and their last remaining engineer has resigned last month.

I have been researching a product to be able to sell on ebay and other sources that I feel is good enough to be able to back up with my "legendary" support as many of you refer to it as. lol

I think I have found such a product and my final testing should confirm this. Watch this space.

Anyway back to your Flexisign problem. SAI did not include the LIYU drivers in Flexi pro 8.0 as it was not designed then. However if you contact SAI International they do now include the drivers for 8.6 and you can just drop them in your outputfolder.

Ukcutter will be unable to assist as they dont understand the software they sell and as they dont sell Flexisignpro this does not help you.

Hope this helps

Regards Andy T


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

ukracer said:


> I doubt you will get decent support from SIGNZWORLD *(Also traded as Woodpecker Techonology, Rhino Technology and Ukcutter )* in the future.
> 
> Biggest problem is they are the sole UK distributor for LIYU.
> 
> ...


hey andy are you the guy that they've been bad mouthing on ebay (Best Quality Liyu Vinyl Cutter Cutting Plotter SC631 28 inch Quick Delivery | eBay ). I've never seen anything like the stuff on that page before, I went there to research their product and they spent an extraordinary amount of time bashing another ebay seller and his product. The broken english doesn't help either, if they're selling hundreds of machines every year in the Uk, the least one would expect is for you to hire a competent translator.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

rookie1178 said:


> hey andy are you the guy that they've been bad mouthing on ebay (Best Quality Liyu Vinyl Cutter Cutting Plotter SC631 28 inch Quick Delivery | eBay ). I've never seen anything like the stuff on that page before, I went there to research their product and they spent an extraordinary amount of time bashing another ebay seller and his product. The broken english doesn't help either, if they're selling hundreds of machines every year in the Uk, the least one would expect is for you to hire a competent translator.


NO mate thats not actually me who they are bashing. They have already bashed me by double accounting of 28 grand and instead of saying oh yes we cocked up they just say speak to our solicitor/accountant when I ask them to settle their bill.

The guy they are bashing is a guy from Manchester who now has his own branded machines . 

I find it amazing ebay does not step in and stop them doing it. They make outlandish claims and spout lie after lie.

I gave them a year to sort out what they owe me without going to court but they are not honorable people, so now I am testing the machines from Rising_computer .

I hate what they did to him by pretending that it was him bidding on their items so no one else could buy them BUT I found out it was actually them who employed two people who were shill bidding on their own items. (This is one reason I got kicked out as I refused to work with them unless they stopped. I then learnt they had previously been kicked off ebay for shill bidding before.

They purchased an ebay account from one of their customers called eden wall art and they are now called SIGNZWORLD but ebay know about what they do and dont do anything about it.

Their plan is to get a monopoly on all chinese based cutters in the UK and Europe so they can then put the price up. They already have sole agreements with LIYU and CREATION which is why others can not sell in the UK.

The owner has appalling english and his wife is not much better but she is the main problem as she ignores all UK rules and laws I know they have created their own CE certification and added labels to appalling wired heat presses (another reason why they kicked me out)

Ayway as my wife is disabled I was hoping they would pay what they owe me so I can get on with our lives but they refuse to.

Recently the only guy in the UK (left working at SIGNZWORLD) who really knows about the Liyu and Creation machines in the UK has left SIGNZWORLD and they are left without anyone who knows them inside out like we did. I can only imagine what the tech support will be like. They had 28 negative feedbacks where they paid customers off or bribed them to remove it.................just check out their neutral feedbacks they are worse than most peoples negatives...lol


Anyway....
I have decided to do what I can to ensure that once again users can get well priced Chinese cutters to use and backed up with the best support I can give them. But I needed to ensure the machines (RAMTIN branded) were up to the job, which is why I am testing them as we speak.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

rookie1178 said:


> hey andy are you the guy that they've been bad mouthing on ebay (Best Quality Liyu Vinyl Cutter Cutting Plotter SC631 28 inch Quick Delivery | eBay ).


Have you also noticed that they are still selling on ebay but dont have the stock to fullfill the orders....they wont ship until the 28th MArch but still advertise next day delivery lol

How they get away with all of their tricks is beyond me.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi that sounds about right bought flexy sign and a mh721 cutter and liyu sc631e and sign cut asked for some advice and support and basically got told they can't help me !!!!! Great after sales service NOT


----------



## Gigworx (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy, glad to hear you got out and are looking at sourcing a quality product to sell. You were very helpful to me when I first got my SC631 (it's still running without an issue after the early PSU failure). You turned it around in less than 24 hours, I doubt they will do that now.
Anyway, I agree that eBay are ignoring their poor business practices. I reported them with lots and lots of evidence about shill bidding on their items, but eBay shrugged it off saying there was no evidence. I have since stopped buying ANYTHING from eBay and closed my eBay and Paypal accounts in disgust.
You must keep us all informed about the new cutters. I am looking at spending on a larger format unit very soon and would be interested in finding out more about yours.
Hope you get sorted out soon.

Paul.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a liyu sc630e and signcut ive had over a year and its been great for cutting decals but now im trying to cut out my own designs I've tried everything to get mine to contour cut. I've read that contour cutting is not supported through USB so I've tried a com to USB converter ( not having a com port on my laptop) the best I can get is the carriage to operate from the contour cutting screen to line up reg marks but no laser to light up to line up reg marks or I can get the laser to light up from the cutters control panel manually but can't get any coordinated to come up on the display to even manually put in to signcut contour cut screen. Could you offer me any help or advice as there are so many different conflicting opinions on weather or not it will actually contour cut or not and how ( I'm running windows 7 ,64)
Can anybody help??
Many
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> Hi that sounds about right bought flexy sign and a mh721 cutter and liyu sc631e and sign cut asked for some advice and support and basically got told they can't help me !!!!! Great after sales service NOT


And they still can't help I got a 631e and it wont install drivers the guide that comes with it is next to useless and when they are contacted they either ignore you or tell you to read the manual(?) that came with the machine.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

Found drivers and good instructions on ukcutter in the end


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> Found drivers and good instructions on ukcutter in the end


still wont go methinks i need professional help here.
my model is a tc631e and im running xp pro tried the printer cable and the usb and still getting nowhere fast. thanks for the drivers info though.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

If you go into device manager does your PC find your cutter?


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> If you go into device manager does your PC find your cutter?


no the install seems to stop just before that point


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

If you open up device manager on your PC first then plug in your cutter to your PC with the power turned on on your cutter does it find it as a device in the port you plug it in to?


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> If you open up device manager on your PC first then plug in your cutter to your PC with the power turned on on your cutter does it find it as a device in the port you plug it in to?


not the first time but after changing from printer lead to usb it did yes.
it's my mate that was doing it for me, im not technicaly minded. but i am going to try myself later on today. If i can get the gist of it.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

Try with USB lead first it's easier to install. What cutting software have you got?


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> Try with USB lead first it's easier to install. What cutting software have you got?


haven't got that far as yet but it comes with but it comes with corel as there is a file with that name. I was thinking of installing signcut later.
is there really that much difference with sc/tc models as my mate got an sc and no bother finding the drivers.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

If you got sign cut with it install it and register it and go on there website and go on there online support and tell them you cant get it to work they are brilliant they will take over your PC and sort it out for you they sorted all my problems out and its free with your subscription,also if you are using your cutter with a com lead rather than a USB lead make sure it's the lead that came with the cutter as they are wired up in the plugs different to a normal com lead


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> If you got sign cut with it install it and register it and go on there website and go on there online support and tell them you cant get it to work they are brilliant they will take over your PC and sort it out for you they sorted all my problems out and its free with your subscription,also if you are using your cutter with a com lead rather than a USB lead make sure it's the lead that came with the cutter as they are wired up in the plugs different to a normal com lead


dont think it came with sign cut but will check and if not will get. Only one showing is corel. I'm away to try again. Thanks for your help and fingers crossed.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes most come with sign cut free for a year with a product key for it if not I'm afraid you will have to go on there website and buy it, its about £100 a year but worth it as there back up and help is great!! And will save days of pulling your hair out!!
Good luck anyway


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> If you got sign cut with it install it and register it and go on there website and go on there online support and tell them you cant get it to work they are brilliant they will take over your PC and sort it out for you they sorted all my problems out and its free with your subscription,also if you are using your cutter with a com lead rather than a USB lead make sure it's the lead that came with the cutter as they are wired up in the plugs different to a normal com lead


Hi Steve
it appears in device manager only as a com port. no unknown device or cutter. usb drivers are installed ok for com port. configured to com 1. 
do you have to buy the year package to get them to fix it remote? (sign cut )


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Yet another example of SIGNZWORLD awful; tech support.

Can you plug in the cutter turn it on open up the control panel and device manager.

Then take a screen shot of the ports/com/lpt


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

ukracer said:


> Yet another example of SIGNZWORLD awful; tech support.
> 
> Can you plug in the cutter turn it on open up the control panel and device manager.
> 
> Then take a screen shot of the ports/com/lpt



Had the guy from ukcutter in brum on remote assistance and it seems that it wont take the Corel Draw or Signcut as drivers are missing from laptop. I have now replaced laptop with Tower. So hopefully it will work when I get them back.
Can't take a screenshot as niece has camera on hols.
Michael.

and yes my mate bought it from signsworld.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Corel is only a driver NOT the program  If you have signcut they do great live support. Signzworld love blaming the customers computers lol


----------



## Hibsboy1875 (Jun 14, 2013)

ukracer said:


> Corel is only a driver NOT the program  If you have signcut they do great live support. *Signzworld love blaming the customers computers *lol


The laptop I was using (or planning on using) for this has just been upgraded and works with everything else I plug into it even an old scanner from 19oatcake but not with their cutter. I'll wait and see what happens on monday and if they can get it up and running. They have offered me a 7 day free trial of SIGNCUT PRO to run with it although I was led to believe it came with signcut as part of the package but can't find it on disc supplied.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hibsboy1875 said:


> The laptop I was using (or planning on using) for this has just been upgraded and works with everything else I plug into it even an old scanner from 19oatcake but not with their cutter. I'll wait and see what happens on monday and if they can get it up and running. They have offered me a 7 day free trial of SIGNCUT PRO to run with it although I was led to believe it came with signcut as part of the package but can't find it on disc supplied.


Signcut should not be charged for so check the advert. They were selling it for £12 but I "think" signcut put a stop to that. Not sure though.

However signcut is downloaded from Signcut.com.

Its a FREE 7 days trial anyway so SIGNZWORLD are giving nothing away 

The 12 month version that is purchased by companies to give away with "new" cutters is just a code. 

You register at signcutpro.com and download it from there. The discs only contain drivers usb ones and ones for corel.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> Found drivers and good instructions on ukcutter in the end


Probably one written by me , michael or Naz lol None of us work there anymore. They are now left with Plebs to coin a phrase from Andrew Mitchell


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hibsboy1875 said:


> still wont go methinks i need professional help here.
> .


Na you dont need proffesional help mate. Just a friendly bloke with a remote connection.. <smile>  DOnt forget that cheap chinese vinyl might contain some real nasties so be careful what you buy.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Vinylgraffixx said:


> If you open up device manager on your PC first then plug in your cutter to your PC with the power turned on on your cutter does it find it as a device in the port you plug it in to?


It did find the cutter but I think it was the laptop phenomenon. Same goes for front ports on towers.

Some ports are slightly down on power and although they can be seen they dont work correctly. Also some ports in laptops show as being on a hub , These cheap creations and Liyu's dont like hubs much.

He is all up and running now NO THANKS to SignZworld lol


----------



## myworldismygirl (Oct 12, 2014)

i need the drivers for my liyu sc631-e on xp ? help !!!


----------



## malcolmbruton (Nov 19, 2016)

ukracer said:


> have you got up and running yet??


go to website ukcutter startup choose the cutter from there it will direct you to another page where you can download the relevant usb drivers from for you machine.
open device manager find the port your machine has been allocated and click on update driver. from there you will be able to browse where you have saved the driver to.

i hope this works out for you.

i am having issues with a TC631e where all i get is write port error. If anyone can assist i would be grateful


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Many of the Lilu's use FTDI chipsets. This is internally a usb to serial port. Many of the vendors simply copy these drivers from the FTDI site and post on theirs, or point you to it. It looks like a usb port, but it is really a usb to serial adapter. If your plugging into the usb port, this driver is the first thing I'd try.

My Lilu is getting old, so they may have moved to another chipset in latter models, but I suspect not.

http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm]Virtual COM Port Drivers
Virtual COM Port Drivers


----------



## shiffon (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi
I have a brand new LIYU VINYL CUTTER/ PLOTTER CUTTER TC631E 28 with sign cut pro on Windows. I managed to install it but I've had it for a month and I am struggling to use it, I have seen several videos but I'm really bad with technology and I'm getting nowhere. I would like someone to come and show me how it works for a couple of hours, they will be paid well and I will gladly pay for the taxi there and back. We are located near the manchester city centre. If anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate them.

Many thanks


----------

